# Golf star Tom Lehman Shot At



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Golf star Tom Lehman was shot at, escaped unhurt in a random drive-by shooting incident before launching his challenge at the U.S. Masters. Now trying to concentrate on his golf game. How would you feel after this? Would you still be able to play?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I would be shaken to say the least. Even if you don't think it's effected you, your swing is going to be a little shakey, your judgement will be a little off, and you just won't be able to concentrate as well

poor guy


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Tom*

Tom Lehman must have dedication. To be out golfing, after being shot at is amazing. Does anybody know why he was shot at?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

ditchweed said:


> Tom Lehman must have dedication. To be out golfing, after being shot at is amazing. Does anybody know why he was shot at?


Probably a Phil Mickelson fan. 

I have no idea, actually. It'd be interesting to know what drives someone to hate an athelete so much that they actually want to kill/hurt them. I really dislike Vijay Singh, but I'm definitely not about to go by a pistol and take shots at him...some people are just weird


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golf True*

No idea on whats going through a persons head, on think some kind of violence is going to solve it. Just enjoy what you can do. People still to the clubs, not the guns.


----------



## enti342 (Apr 9, 2006)

I wouldn't be able to play, Frankly i would be too scared to do anything.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

That is something the golf world does not need. People shooting and crazy stuff like that. Golf is not gangster it is a simple sport that does not require anyone to be hurt. Such a sad thing how someone gets shot at for going to their job.


----------



## StAndrew (Apr 5, 2006)

DOMAINerBLOGer said:


> That is something the golf world does not need. People shooting and crazy stuff like that. Golf is not gangster it is a simple sport that does not require anyone to be hurt. Such a sad thing how someone gets shot at for going to their job.


Unfortunately, I think it's a sign of the times and further proof of how twisted this society is becoming. I don't know if Lehman was even the target of the attack - they caught the guy later in the week when he shot at another car (missing this time I think). Sometimes you're just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I'm glad no one was hurt in either incident and they caught the guy.


----------

